# Mash Paddle 2005 Details.



## chiller (9/1/05)

The Bruce's are back and have formulated the basis for the second "National All Grain" skills based brewing competion. 

Mash Paddle 2005

As with last year this will be a serious brewing competition with a fun side. 

After many "samples" and arguments the general consensus for this year is a reasonably traditional Aussie Ale. 

This competition is All grain only. No kits and no partial mash and no extract. That doesn't exclude anyone who wants to brew a full mash beer. 

Due to the nature of an Aussie Ale an exception to the ingredients rules this year allows for the use of sugar as this was and has been a common adjunt in Australian beers. 

The Prize 

A mash paddle with your name on it that you get to keep. 

The Beer: 

SG 1045 - 1060. Golden to Amber in colour. 
Light to medium body
Medium to High Carbonation
Good head Retention
Good hop balance between flavour and bitterness

IBU's up to 30 

The beer will be judged on flavour, balance and appeal. Techniques and sanitation will play a major part in the judging. 


Grain Bill 

Australian Ale malt only This year no imported base malts. 

Crystal 

Wheat Malt 

Roast Barley 

Sugar [if desired] 

Mash 

Single infusion, decoction, sour mash but with a final temperature rest range 65 - 68 degrees 

Hops 

Any or all of the following in any manner you choose. 

Pride of Ringwood, Goldings and Halertau. .... No Cascade!! 

IBU range 20 - 30 

The regime of hopping is entirely your choice. 

Yeast 

Any British or European Ale yeast Not wheat. No American yeasts. 

The yeast can be Dry or liquid. 

Feel free to cultue up a bottle yeast if you wish. 

Recipe 

Every entry will need to have a detailed recipe provided with the bottles covering every aspect of the beer you brewed. Times temperatures ..... the way the wind was blowing. 


Bottling 

All competition bottles must be 750ml PET [brown plastic] and two [2] must be provided. All entries must be bottle conditioned. Filtered kegged entries will not be accepted or judged. I will need to see yeast. 

Judging 

Two rounds of judging, hence two bottles. 

There will be 4 judges and as with last year -- 

A commercial brewer, two respected homebrewers and a lady with minimal brewing experience [much more since last year  ] but an excellent palate. 

Because the beer will have to endure australia post, clarity will not be a "fault" area. 

The Bruce's are reluctant to post any set recipe ingredients, so you will need to use the list above and if you have a query contact me [Steve Nicholls] by email. The competion will be judged end of June 2005. From those ingredients you will need to craft your version of the beer. The judges decision is final and no discussion will be entered into. 

Entry fee. 

Sorry but there isn't one. 

Registration 

To enter this competition you must register by e-mail. No other method will be accepted. 

Send a mail to me with the subject - Mash Paddle 2005 Registration - to [email protected] and I will send you a rego number and the closing date for the competition along with the postal address. 

The comp is open to any non commercial All Grain brewers but you must be registered by e-mail. 

Label Competition:

Additionally this year if you wish to show your artistic skills there will be a label competition as well. 

Only one of the 2 bottles you send will need to have a label for the competition. Potentially we will have two competitions with two winners. Further details will be posted for this aspect of Mash Paddle 2005. 

Steve Nicholls


----------



## chiller (9/1/05)

I had a question from a brewer from Perth regarding the label competition running with the 2005 Mash Paddle.

He asked if the label comp was open to those not entering the Paddle comp and the answer is no.

To enter the label comp you must enter the Mash Paddle 2005.

Steve.


----------



## pint of lager (10/1/05)

How many of the Bruces will be on the judging panel?


----------



## Batz (10/1/05)

chiller said:


> Judging
> 
> Two rounds of judging, hence two bottles.
> 
> ...


 I hope to enter again this year , if not too busy with the big move at this time

Batz


----------



## Snow (10/1/05)

Chiller,

good to see you holding this again - a worthy challenge! Is there any chance that this time you'll be able to post an extensive results list in order of merit? A must for AHB bragging rights!

Also, you mention only European and British yeasts allowed, and cultured bottle yeast - does this include Coopers yeast?

Cheers - Snow


----------



## big d (10/1/05)

email has been sent.im entering this year to see how i stack up against the competition.  

cheers
big d


----------



## chiller (10/1/05)

Snow said:


> Chiller,
> 
> good to see you holding this again - a worthy challenge! Is there any chance that this time you'll be able to post an extensive results list in order of merit? A must for AHB bragging rights!
> 
> ...


 That is a definite maybe re the list in order of merit

And the Coopers yeast is a definite yes -- my oversight.


Thanks for the feedback.

Steve.


----------



## bonk (11/1/05)

big d,

i've sent an email in as well. lets show them what the NT can brew !

 

yeah that was corny. B)


----------



## jayse (11/1/05)

chiller said:


> Mash Paddle 2005


 Did the bruces' pick a favourite commercial aussie ale in all the beer drinking research?

Iam a bit partial to the goat pale and the grande ridge pale, actually after a few goes on the LC pils on tap i think that is a good aussie bar drinkers primo pub draught and would fit this type of beer, even though it is a bottom dweller of a yeast.
Coopers tastes like you tipped all but a few mils of beer out and topped the bottle up with water and more priming sugar and let it condition and made a weak version of what once was beer! :blink: 

Anyway good luck fellow mash paddlers.
Jayse


----------



## chiller (11/1/05)

Hi Jayse,

The Bruce's where last seen opening unidentified carton of Aussie ale.

They say that more research needs to be done but they're are happy to do it.

They did mutter something about not enough beers and too many days.

Steve.


----------



## chiller (31/1/05)

chiller said:


> The Bruce's are back and have formulated the basis for the second "National All Grain" skills based brewing competion.
> 
> Mash Paddle 2005
> 
> ...


Just bringing this back to the top.....

Registration for Entries for the 2005 Paddle will close at the end of this coming week ........ oh alright Sunday night.  

There are still many indicating they want to take part but haven't sent an email to me. No email -- no entry.

You have anough information to make your recipe and brew your beer so best of luck. 

Steve


----------



## Batz (31/1/05)

Cheers Chiller

So registration numbers have not been sent out as yet?

And what date do you think will be be cut off date too have the beers at your place?

Sorry but a few things going on at the Batz place this year and would like to include the Mash Paddle in them.

Cheers Batz


----------



## jgriffin (31/1/05)

Thanks for the reminder. Just noticed that Williamette is not allowed, so it may be back to the recipe drawing board.


----------



## jgriffin (1/2/05)

Can i jsut get some clarification on the malts?

So it's JWM Ale malt only, no pils?

And when you say crystal, is that just plain crystal?

And no Munich malt?


----------



## chiller (1/2/05)

jgriffin said:


> Can i jsut get some clarification on the malts?
> 
> So it's JWM Ale malt only, no pils?
> 
> ...


 Hi John,

Australian Ale malt only . There is more than one Australian maltster though.

Crystal? Look at the beer specs and find the proportion of crystal that keeps you within the guidlines

No munich

There is suficient information to craft a beer -- play, formulate and brew.

Just a further reminder if you intend to registerr please do so.


Steve


----------



## wee stu (1/2/05)

I know I can be brewer of very little brain some times :unsure:, but is it all Aussie malt only - or just the base malt that has to be Australian??


----------



## SteveSA (1/2/05)

As I read it Stu it is no imported Base malts. So I expect that other malts can be from wherever.

ie. Fawcett Roast Barley, Hoepfner Wheat Malt, Weyermann Crystal, etc.

Steve

EDIT:

BTW Steve should Flaked Maize and/or Flaked Rice be included? Or has my memory been effected by an aluminium lambic?


----------



## Batz (1/2/05)

chiller said:


> Grain Bill
> 
> Australian Ale malt only — This year no imported base malts.
> 
> ...


 I don't know but looks fairly simple to me if you read what Steve has posted in the start of this thread.

Batz


----------



## jgriffin (1/2/05)

Better to qualify now than be disqualified later.


----------



## jgriffin (7/2/05)

Have the emails with the details gone out yet?


----------



## jgriffin (7/2/05)

Ha ha, must have been 30secs after i wrote the above post that my email arrived 

Anyway, one last (i hope) question - you mention 750ml brown PET bottles, aren't those bottles like 690ml or something?


----------



## big d (7/2/05)

after having computer problems since mid last week and no emails/web im glad i got it sorted via indian help today and checked my emails and there is my entry number.now i can rest easy and get to work.

cheers
big d


----------



## Dunkel_Boy (7/2/05)

So it's too late to register?


----------



## big d (7/2/05)

going by steves post tomorrow is the last day to enter dunkel boy.

cheers
big d


----------



## pint of lager (7/2/05)

The volume of the brown PET bottles is very decieving. I also thought they were less than 750ml until Chiller told me they were ok.

Try filling one with water and then pouring this into a measuring jug.


----------



## bonk (7/2/05)

hmm, pint of lager, batz, big d and many more. this will be one tough comp.


----------



## Dunkel_Boy (7/2/05)

I'll be there making sure none of you guys have to put up with last place.


----------



## Dunkel_Boy (7/2/05)

Step mashes are allowed, say 40C then up to 66/67C?


----------



## big d (8/2/05)

my plan is to condition the beers on the barge to darwin then reactivate a bit of yeast on the journey to adelaide via the ghan.once in adelaide it will settle well on the trip in the postie van to chillers po box.
should be a sinch.   

cheers
big d

oh and the temp changes will do wonders for the taste


----------



## chiller (8/2/05)

Dunkel_Boy said:


> Step mashes are allowed, say 40C then up to 66/67C?


 When all else fails read the instructions 

Steve


----------



## Dunkel_Boy (9/2/05)

Pfft, instructions are for sissy-boys.
Although I guess I should make sure I don't disqualify myself...


----------

